# Iowa Tag Results....



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Will be posted on or before July 30th. Who put in for a tag this year and where will you be heading if you get drawn?


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

zone 4 1st shotgun..good luck!


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

just bought a point this year


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Will be posted on or before July 30th. Who put in for a tag this year and where will you be heading if you get drawn?


 I put in for zone 4 archery.I only have 1 preference point,so more than likely I won't get drawn.How about you Hubb?If I don't get drawn for that,I might go back to S.Dakota.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I put in for a point only..........I think I have 5.

Dad & I will be heading to Saskatchewan for the week after Thanksgiving.


----------



## jamestuomo (Mar 12, 2008)

Unit 5 gun 1.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

road trips said:


> I put in for zone 4 archery.I only have 1 preference point,so more than likely I won't get drawn.How about you Hubb?If I don't get drawn for that,I might go back to S.Dakota.


Myself and 2 buddies put in for zone 5 archery with 3 points each. Crossing my fingers that one out of three gets drawn. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Hubb you should be fine with 3 points in Zone 5, I'm rolling the dice and trying with 2 pts. this year. I got drawn in 2008 with 2 pts. so we'll see. If not I'll be good for next year...Good Luck


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Captain said:


> Hubb you should be fine with 3 points in Zone 5, I'm rolling the dice and trying with 2 pts. this year. I got drawn in 2008 with 2 pts. so we'll see. If not I'll be good for next year...Good Luck


Yeah I'm hoping so. The original plan was to go for a tag with 2 points but the year prior some guys we know didn't get drawn with only 2 points so we decided to play it safe and hold off one more year. By doing that we also got first choice on what our hunt dates will be with the outfitter. It's a four day hunt starting on 10/31. Another member on here from Iowa said that's about a week too early as far too often it's too warm during that time. Either way I will still have 10 days of good hunting when I get back to Michigan.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

My cousin and I were goin to Iowa, but we couldnt secure a lease we were tryin to get. We didnt want to spend the big bucks on the tag and not have any land to hunt. Next year we'll be in Iowa.

Heading to Missouri instead with 4-5 guys in early Nov. 

Ryan


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

i been hunting out there for 5 years now and HUBB i do think u are going to eary the rut is later out there about a week or so then here


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

pigeon said:


> i been hunting out there for 5 years now and HUBB i do think u are going to eary the rut is later out there about a week or so then here


This scenario has concerned me so I just called my buddy who has been in contact with the outfitter and basically what he said is that our dates are not set in stone by the outfitter. When I said our hunt started on 10/31, which is actually the date that my buddy planned on going. After talking to him it sounds like when we get drawn we have to contact the outfitter and finalize our hunt dates. Also because my group is the only group with 3 point plus the tag we have first choice on hunt dates. Also I was mistaken in my earlier post it is a 5 day hunt. 

Can anyone from Iowa on here give me there best 5 days to be in the woods???


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

"Can anyone from Iowa on here give me there best 5 days to be in the woods???"



I'm not from Iowa, but anywhere in the midwest if I had five days, I'll take Nov.5th thru 10th.

Ryan


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Yeah I'm hoping so. The original plan was to go for a tag with 2 points but the year prior some guys we know didn't get drawn with only 2 points so we decided to play it safe and hold off one more year. By doing that we also got first choice on what our hunt dates will be with the outfitter. It's a four day hunt starting on 10/31. Another member on here from Iowa said that's about a week too early as far too often it's too warm during that time. Either way I will still have 10 days of good hunting when I get back to Michigan.


 
That is a good time, the bucks are searching and not locked down with does.

I killed a 167" Nov. 1 2004 and killed a 130" on Nov 2 2008 in zone 5.

Good luck


----------



## Buck Wild! (Apr 22, 2009)

If you haven't already, you should watch Midwest Whitetail on the outdoor channel, or better yet, watch each episode semi-live at midwest whitetail dot com and you are able to see Bill Winke hunt his farm(s) in Iowa. This guy is a plethora of whitetail knowledge and there are also teams from MI on there hunting all across our state. Cool show, and if you are looking to gain knowledge from other midwest states, including Iowa, watch this show.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Buck Wild! said:


> If you haven't already, you should watch Midwest Whitetail on the outdoor channel, or better yet, watch each episode semi-live at midwest whitetail dot com and you are able to see Bill Winke hunt his farm(s) in Iowa. This guy is a plethora of whitetail knowledge and there are also teams from MI on there hunting all across our state. Cool show, and if you are looking to gain knowledge from other midwest states, including Iowa, watch this show.


 
Thanks for the info Buck!


----------



## jperry8 (Feb 6, 2006)

Been in SE Iowa and NE Missouri since 2004. In my opinion for Iowa it would be the 10th-15th or later. In Missouri or Michigan the last five days before gun season!


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

It's hard to kill big bucks with a bow that are chasing does, or locked down with a doe. They dont respond to calls, scent, or anything.

Much easier during pre-rut, some of the biggest deer killed is the last week of Oct. 1st week of Nov.


----------



## New Kid (Oct 24, 2005)

I know alot of good bucks get shot there on halloween, that was always when we started skiping out of work. The the other guys are on the money. The weather in Iowa is crazy. Your better off putting the most effort in the second week of the november. I grew up in pella, ia ( bow hunted marion/ monroe co. for 11 years) and right around that first full week is when youd see bucks pushing does around in the day time.

Have fun. Can't say i'm not jealous.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

I have friends in Monroe/Marion county, hunted there 3 times, would hunt there EVERY year if it wasn't for their draw system. Stayed at the white buffalo in Albia.

You're right Halloween is the start, and that 1st week of Nov. the big boys are out lookin. 

Gotta catch them big ones before they get locked up, My biggest deer in Mi. 142" I killed in Grand Traverse county standing on a scrape on Oct. 24


----------



## ZachM (Feb 25, 2008)

Applied for zone 4 w/ 2 points - if drawn, I 
will be hunting in Adair County near Fontanelle. Anyone hunt this area?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Success!!!!


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Success!!!!


 Congrats Hub!And good luck out there.

No luck here.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Success!!!!


Same here....


----------

